# Get sourcing from original factories: pet and garden products



## jerrywusha (9 mo ago)

I am a freelance sourcing agent focus on pet and garden products. I have been worked with 2 European importers for over 4 years. Hence, I have first-hand reliable sources for pet products. If you are seeking for pet products like hutch outdoor, dog kennel, cat house, pet safety gates, pet toys, I will tell you how to find the original products from Chinese factory. And I am sure the margin is good enough.

In another word, you have the distribution channels in Australia and I have the factory source in China. Then we can do the business together.

Any questions, please feel free to contact me by mail. See the picture.


----------



## slimx (7 mo ago)

Hi Jerry,

I'd be happy to HELP you go from b2b to b2c. We could plan an online store together, get things up and going. I'm great at marketing too. 

Let's talk business?


----------



## jerrywusha (9 mo ago)

slimx said:


> Hi Jerry,
> 
> I'd be happy to HELP you go from b2b to b2c. We could plan an online store together, get things up and going. I'm great at marketing too.
> 
> Let's talk business?


Hi! Slimx, Good to hear from you! Which city are you staying at ? Do you have any web shop currently or plan to open one later? Jerry


----------



## slimx (7 mo ago)

Not for that. But willing to help out  open one (as a web developer)


----------



## jerrywusha (9 mo ago)

Hi! You are a web developer , right?
This is my email: 
[email protected] 
We can keep in touch. Maybe I will contact you later


----------

